# Post, Post, Post Whatever Suits You!  and comment.  It's In The Way that You Use It!



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Aint that the truth?!!





*Oh By the Way Post Whatever Songs Suit Your Fancy at the Moment and Thank you for that!! *


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome back, missed you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Tish said:


> Welcome back, missed you.
> View attachment 184435


Tx Tish, same here.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey there Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Yep!!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 17, 2021)

Good choice!!
Love it!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hey there Ruthanne.


Hey Marci!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Good to see you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Good to see you!
> 
> View attachment 184436


Tx Pb!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Let's party.. that is!  ‍


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Good choice!!
> Love it!!


Tx


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Let's keep this goin!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2021)

Welcome home,Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Welcome home,Ruthanne!


Thankyou @Aunt Bea !


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

He was one of the greats of rock n roll--no one so unique as he!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

I never heard this before now..wow is all I have to say!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh, I love this one big time!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

There's some greatness here!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

One of my fav. Eric Clapton...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

I Think many could learn from this...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Memories come back with this one...


----------



## timoc (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice to see you about again, Ruth, your slippers are where you left them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

timoc said:


> Nice to see you about again, Ruth, your slippers are where you left them.


oh timoc, so nice to see you...the slippers still fittin well!  Here's one for you!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

Better now Ruthanne ?..welcome back


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Better now Ruthanne ?..welcome back


Thank you hd!  

A song for you dear...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2021)

About time you came home, young lady.  You were missed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

A message I feel to all of you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> About time you came home, young lady.  You were missed.


Hey there Pam!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Oooh wow, love the bass in this!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

This song is just plain Beautiful!  Give it a listen won't you?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

And all of us seniors need to obey this!!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 18, 2021)

First 3 minutes or so is back round and talking to the audience.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


>


Thanks, great Clapton music there!


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2021)

Welcome back Ruthanne


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi there, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Hi there, Ruthanne.


Hello.


----------



## Devi (Sep 18, 2021)

Love this one — Desmond Dekker & The Aces — "Israelites"


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> Love this one — Desmond Dekker & The Aces - "Israelites"


Gracias!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

A good one imo...


----------



## Devi (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh, can't help it — David Bowie talking about the Stones, with a little surprise at the end:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> Oh, can't help it — David Bowie talking about the Stones, with a little surprise at the end:


Love all that  has to do with my man David!


----------



## Devi (Sep 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> A good one imo...


This is one of my favorite Cream songs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> This is one of my favorite Cream songs.


Eric Clapton RULES!!

He is one of my favorites of all times.  The way I feel tonight, personally, makes me want to snuggle up to Eric!


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2021)

Ruthanne is in the house! Welcome back!


----------



## Devi (Sep 18, 2021)

jujube said:


> Ruthanne is in the house! Welcome back!


Yes, where have you been (or should I not ask, or did I miss something)?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2021)

Good to see you back @Ruthanne .. now, please -


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 18, 2021)

Note to self:   Must get an Eric Clapton greatest hits CD!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 18, 2021)

@Ruthanne happy to see you are back.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2021)

Wonderful to see you back @Ruthanne!  Thanks for all the great music.  It made my morning!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2021)

Good morning, @Ruthanne.  Happy to see you back!  Hope you enjoyed your summer at camp...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2021)

Hey RuthAnn, good to see you again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Good morning, @Ruthanne.  Happy to see you back!  Hope you enjoyed your summer at camp...


You cracked me up!  Camp wasn't all it's cracked up to beThanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Hey RuthAnn, good to see you again.


Nice to see you too


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Wonderful to see you back @Ruthanne!  Thanks for all the great music.  It made my morning!


Thankyou.  That's so good to know


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne happy to see you are back.


Thanks Ruth


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> This is one of my favorite Cream songs.


Mine too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Good to see you back @Ruthanne .. now, please -


Thanks @Pinky It's great to see you!


----------



## Jules (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello & welcome back.  



Tish said:


> Welcome back, missed you.
> View attachment 184435


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hello & welcome back.


Thanks @Jules


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Note to self:   Must get an Eric Clapton greatest hits CD!


I have one that is 2 cds long.  I love it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

jujube said:


> Ruthanne is in the house! Welcome back!


Hi @jujube Just saw your postNice to be here with you and everyone


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Thanks for another great one!

I hope people will keep posting what they like


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2021)

I like this song a lot.  I haven't listened to a lot of John Denver but may start.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I have one that is 2 cds long.  I love it!


Oh, that's sounds perfect!

It must contain ALL his greatest songs...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Oh, that's sounds perfect!
> 
> It must contain ALL his greatest songs...


@dobielvr  Yes, it has all the hits.  Here is the one I got on Amazon:

Complete Clapton


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2021)

@dobielvr  Even though the one above has his greatest hits, there are a lot of other cds too by him very much worth listening to.  He is so talented.  Here is the page of a lot of his music on Amazon:

Eric Clapton CDs and Music


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Good to see you back @Ruthanne .. now, please -


@Pinky That's a great song, made me smile!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> @dobielvr  Yes, it has all the hits.  Here is the one I got on Amazon:
> 
> Complete Clapton


I bought it!!
Just happened to spot it at Walmart...staring right at me, calling out my name...lol.

And the best part....it was only $11.88.  I've been listening to it while cleaning and cooking.  Love it.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Ruthanne, I forgot about this thread.  It is tough to catch up in this forum.  

Good to see you back.  Have an awesome week!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

These people line dancing to Love train while wearing 60's/70's clothing, just makes me smile.. I love it...


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2021)

African American artistes of the era, never got the recognition they so rightly deserve. Some, like Ray Charles, reached the heights but not many of his contemporaries achieved Ray's fame. On a radio show, a broadcaster played Shake, Rattle & Roll by Jerry Lee Lewis. He asked his audience who had the original hit. Some phoning in said, Big Joe Turner, but the broadcaster insisted that it was Bill Haley & His Comets. What would he know, he didn't even mention that Elvis Presley recorded it.

But it's not Shake, Rattle and Roll that this is about, I get the sense that Big Joe was snubbed because he is African American. Much can be said for one of Joe's cohorts, BullMoose Jackson. His song, "My Big Ten Inch," was covered by Aerosmith, it was the latter that got all the plaudits, but in the case of my big ten inch, it was a title that puritanical America wasn't ready for. He had to be talking about his wedding tackle, surely. Nope, here's the first verse and chorus.

Got me the strangest woman
Believe me this trick's no cinch
But I really get her going
When I whip out my big ten inch

Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just love my big ten inch
Record of her favorite blues

That's how it's sung but the meaning is in the word construction. The first word of the chorus is blurred into the last line of the verse to give: When I whip out my big ten inch record, namely the large 78rpm type. If the first verse makes you blush, look up the rest of the song.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> African American artistes of the era, never got the recognition they so rightly deserve. Some, like Ray Charles, reached the heights but not many of his contemporaries achieved Ray's fame.


I beg to differ.  Ray Charles was born in 1930.  He became very popular in the mid to late 1950s forward.  At that same time numerous Black (not just African American) artists born within ten years of him had huge hits on the popular music charts.  Harry Belafonte, Sam Cooke, Fats Domino, Little Richard, Bo Diddley, Chuck Berry, Nat King Cole, Ben E. King and so many more were household names.

In the late 1950s Berry Gordy founded Motown Music, which primarily featured Black artists. To say that their artists and other Black singers were extraordinarily popular during the 1960s and beyond would be a massive understatement. Great success was enjoyed by The Supremes, Temptations, Martha and the Vandellas, Four Tops, Otis Redding, Smokey Robinson, Aretha Franklin, Jimi Hendrix, and many dozens more that I can't immediately bring to mind.

Edited to add: This is what I observed (and numbers bear me out) in the US music scene at that time. I can't comment on whether US Black artists were highly popular in the UK during that period.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2021)

Whenever I hear this song I think of my older brother and his wife. It was their favorite song. I was only 4yrs old when they got married and it was played at their wedding.
_



_


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2021)

This always makes me cry.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> These people line dancing to Love train while wearing 60's/70's clothing, just makes me smile.. I love it...


Makes you want to get up and dance, right?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 13, 2021)

Yea, my type of post: scatter shooting, Ken N Tx had a thread, Post anything, but  search won't pull it up.
Hang on, back momentarily


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2021)

When I was 15yrs old I met a boy and he asked me to dance with him to this song. As soon as we started dancing he said "You fit Perfectly in my Arms." So this song reminds me of true love because a few years later we got married and are still married.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 14, 2021)

Did Clapton ever make a bad song?!


----------



## jerry old (Jan 28, 2022)

OP says i can post anything:

I wish we would stop sticking our noses in every country in the world.
Our infrastructures are collapsing 
Our people are befuddled about the covid 19 plague (plague not a pandemic)
Our people are divided in  the spectrum of politics
People are killing our cops
Our cops are killing black people
We are uncertain, confused, 
Yet, were concerned about the folks in the Ukraine
Our borders are being overrun 
Yea, it is time to take care of our own


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> African American artistes of the era, never got the recognition they so rightly deserve. Some, like Ray Charles, reached the heights but not many of his contemporaries achieved Ray's fame. On a radio show, a broadcaster played Shake, Rattle & Roll by Jerry Lee Lewis. He asked his audience who had the original hit. Some phoning in said, Big Joe Turner, but the broadcaster insisted that it was Bill Haley & His Comets. What would he know, he didn't even mention that Elvis Presley recorded it.
> 
> But it's not Shake, Rattle and Roll that this is about, I get the sense that Big Joe was snubbed because he is African American. Much can be said for one of Joe's cohorts, BullMoose Jackson. His song, "My Big Ten Inch," was covered by Aerosmith, it was the latter that got all the plaudits, but in the case of my big ten inch, it was a title that puritanical America wasn't ready for. He had to be talking about his wedding tackle, surely. Nope, here's the first verse and chorus.
> 
> ...


Those old suggestive songs always sounded fun to me. There’s a whole collection of them on YouTube called *The Copulatin’ Blues*. Lots of similar songs there. I’ve always enjoyed this song, by Clarence Carter. His voice just is one of a kind and he’s perfect with his _suggestiveness_. He has others but this is one of his best. Or so I think. Enjoy!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 28, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Those old suggestive songs always sounded fun to me. There’s a whole collection of them on YouTube called *The Copulatin’ Blues*. Lots of similar songs there. I’ve always enjoyed this song, by Clarence Carter. His voice just is one of a kind and he’s perfect with his _suggestiveness_. He has others but this is one of his best. Or so I think. Enjoy!


I actually danced to that in the 70s!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 28, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I actually danced to that in the 70s!


It’s still a fun song to dance to. I’ve heard and danced to it 
at a lot of wedding receptions over the years.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I actually danced to that in the 70s!





Chris P Bacon said:


> It’s still a fun song to dance to. I’ve heard and danced to it
> at a lot of wedding receptions over the years.


I never heard that song - or even heard of it - before just now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I never heard that song - or even heard of it - before just now.


I've heard it a few times. Not a fav.


----------

